# Mineral makeup primer



## blondie36 (Sep 28, 2006)

can anyone suggest a good primer to use with edm , ive tried mac primer but it seems like the mmu dont blend to well, or should i not use any @ all?


----------



## janetsbreeze (Sep 28, 2006)

i use plain old monistat anti-chafing gel and it works great with my mmu


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 28, 2006)

The goal with minerals is to stop using chemicals and preservatives. Try a primer made by a mineral company. Play with the makeup and finishing dust until you get the desired lasting coverage--it takes time. You can also use the finishing dust as a primer. Be sure to moisturise throughly.


----------



## Min (Sep 28, 2006)

I use the lauress kick start primer. Good Stuff.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Sep 28, 2006)

I use Pureluxe cream eraser and it is the best primer I've ever applied on my face. Really goes on so smooth and made my pores look microscopic. Pureluxe makes mineral cosmetics so they specifically made their erasers (both cream and powder) for mineral makeup.


----------



## blondie36 (Sep 29, 2006)

thank you ladies

Originally Posted by *Min* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use the lauress kick start primer. Good Stuff. thanks, im going to order a sample of this


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 29, 2006)

I was wondering the same thing. I have been playing around with the finishing dust but it is not really working for me. My skin is still pretty oily and it seems like my make up just slides off by the middle of the day.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Min* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use the lauress kick start primer. Good Stuff. Think I'll try this. It looks like a pretty good mineral primer.


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks for the great advice.


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 30, 2006)

Either Monistat Chafing gel or Smashbox. Both work fantastic.


----------



## Thais (Sep 30, 2006)

Try Smashbox photofinish or Sue Devitt microquatic fortifying primer.


----------



## blondie36 (Sep 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ShelbyLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Either Monistat Chafing gel or Smashbox. Both work fantastic. do you think that the monistat would prevent the minerals from being buffed in?


----------



## sheilarose (Sep 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *blondie36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif can anyone suggest a good primer to use with edm , ive tried mac primer but it seems like the mmu dont blend to well, or should i not use any @ all? OK I hope this works for you. I use BE Mineral Makeup. I use Laura Geller Face Primer. It is called SPACKLE. It works with BE or when I use my Laura Geller Baked Makeup. It is like a very light Gel. You only use a little bit, and I like it alot.


----------



## icon (Sep 30, 2006)

i use EM finishing dust as MMU primer


----------



## mimiboo (Oct 23, 2006)

Periwinkle sky - how do you apply the eraser? I have ordered both the powder and creme - to see which works best....

MM


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 24, 2006)

I second Sue Devitt!


----------



## momidoll (Oct 24, 2006)

I craft my own primer for my mineral makeup. It's really easy too. I use equal parts of serecite mica and silica powder to make my own primer and I put it in a sifter jar. You can get silica powder from Monave, and serecite mica from Garden of Wisdom. I have very oily skin and this works great for me. I use this primer as a finishing powder too.


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *blondie36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif can anyone suggest a good primer to use with edm , ive tried mac primer but it seems like the mmu dont blend to well, or should i not use any @ all? I use MAC Prep+Prime Skin and EDM and I haven't had a problem... Maybe it is the brush you're using? I have found that P+P Skin helps smooth the EDM more than before using it, I won't use EDM without it!


----------



## blondie36 (Oct 24, 2006)

thanks everyone for all the great advise





Originally Posted by *momidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I craft my own primer for my mineral makeup. It's really easy too. I use equal parts of serecite mica and silica powder to make my own primer and I put it in a sifter jar. You can get silica powder from Monave, and serecite mica from Garden of Wisdom. I have very oily skin and this works great for me. I use this primer as a finishing powder too. thanks for the great advise but my skin is dry should i use other ingredient instead i just left there website and i love it thanks for sharing , i was also wondering if i could make my own version of rare minerals what do you think


----------



## Min (Oct 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *blondie36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif do you think that the monistat would prevent the minerals from being buffed in? I had a buffing issue using the monistat when they say it makes your face like glass they arent kidding. It seemed that I had to use more minerals because the MMU would just slide off instead of buffing in &amp; I never got good coverage. I might give it try again someday but my whole reason for going the MMU route was that it was natural &amp; thats why I use the Lauress kick start the monistat was kinda defeating the purpose. If you dont care about the natural thing then monistat is cheap enough &amp; may work for you.


----------



## finnya (Nov 3, 2006)

Has anybody experience with Clarins Instant Smooth Perfecting Touch and MMU?


----------



## finnya (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi, I tried Clarins ISPT primer and found that in this dry-cold winter climate, it does not work well with my Alima foundation. I am using the satin matte foundation. I am not sure if it is the primer or the foundation. I used it with a sample of Laura Mercier before but it made me break out.


----------



## dlb04 (Nov 5, 2006)

I use Monistat.


----------



## calico (Nov 7, 2006)

I also make my own primer with a silicone gel and squalane oil. If your skin is dry squalane oil is a real nice light oil by itself.


----------



## togal (Nov 7, 2006)

I've tried the Monistat but didn't like it. It prevented my MMU from being buffed in. I just received my Baby Pink Milky base today so I'm going to try it tomorrow morning to see if it prevents the oilies for me.


----------



## iceboi (Nov 8, 2006)

Anyone tried a Primer in Powder form? Aubrey Nicole Mineral make up site has a Primer in mineral powder form and i'm interested in that! Not looking for a primer in gel/cream form since those contains unwanted chemicals and ingredients not needed for my acne prone skin!


----------



## Thais (Nov 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *iceboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Anyone tried a Primer in Powder form? Aubrey Nicole Mineral make up site has a Primer in mineral powder form and i'm interested in that! Not looking for a primer in gel/cream form since those contains unwanted chemicals and ingredients not needed for my acne prone skin! I find it difficult to understand how a powder primer would work???


----------



## iceboi (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm looking for a good primer that won't break out my acne prone skin. My skin literally breaks out to every cream/gel out there. I need all natural ingredients.


----------



## sunny101 (Nov 8, 2006)

I've just started using "Laura Geller's Spackle makeup primer", it's really great and I was surprised at how good it was. My makeup stays put all day and it contains mica, which I guess deflects light and does some kind of good stuff to make you look great.

Oh yeah and the Laura Geller Spackle is really inexpensive compared to the Smashbox Primer I ordered. It's almost half the price!


----------



## blondie36 (Nov 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *calico* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I also make my own primer with a silicone gel and squalane oil. If your skin is dry squalane oil is a real nice light oil by itself. where can you buy this from? i never heard of this,thanks in advance


----------



## Leony (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for the infos everyone!


----------



## LVA (Nov 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I find it difficult to understand how a powder primer would work??? i thought the same thing ... but a lot of members here use just plain EDM finishing dust as primer and it seems to work great for them ... i tried it ... wasn't as effective as smashbox photofinish ... but it's better than using no primer


----------



## truthseeker (Nov 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *blondie36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif can anyone suggest a good primer to use with edm , ive tried mac primer but it seems like the mmu dont blend to well, or should i not use any @ all?



Pur Minerals makes a REALLY nice light primer JUST for under mineral makeup! There are two to chose from. I have used both and they are really nice and light and I haven't had any problems, PLUS they are mineral based just like the rest of the line. They come in small pump bottles. ULTA carries Pur Minerals and you can go on their website (or Pur Minerals) to order or find an outlet near you. One is a pale green that smoothes your skin and helps hide blotches/acne redness/spots and makes your pores look smaller (they both do that) and is called Color Correcting Primer. The other is called See No More and it is a pore minimizer/primer and is white but has no color on, it also mattes the skin and helps with lines and wrinkles. Neither one is greasy or oily. If you need an oil free moisture they have one that is mineral based also called Mineral Moisture Infusion I hope that helps. I STILL break out too so I have to watch what I use too. I tried the Laura Geller Spackle (sephora or qvc) and it is nice too, it is a little more moist feeling, but makes your skin look nice. good luck! I hope you find one that works!



Chermarie


----------



## parladypa (Nov 8, 2006)

I've also used Laura Geller's make-up primer (spackle), and I really like it. The easiest way to order her products is through qvc.com.

Linda

P.S. I just ordered the Pur Luxe primer sample - couldn't resist after hearing all the positive feedback!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 8, 2006)

Smashbox!


----------



## Min (Nov 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I find it difficult to understand how a powder primer would work??? I use a mineral (powder) primer &amp; it works great. Even the gel primers gotta dry sometime its the same thing it just starts dry. Ive never tried it with liquid makeup so I cant really vouch for that one.


----------



## dlwt2003 (Nov 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sunny101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've just started using "Laura Geller's Spackle makeup primer", it's really great and I was surprised at how good it was. My makeup stays put all day and it contains mica, which I guess deflects light and does some kind of good stuff to make you look great.
Oh yeah and the Laura Geller Spackle is really inexpensive compared to the Smashbox Primer I ordered. It's almost half the price!

regarding the Laura Geller is this in a pump bottle? I heard the puimp bottle was a new formulation and it was great, that the cream cup was harder to work with


----------



## sunny101 (Nov 14, 2006)

It's in the cream cup, I wasn't aware of a new formula in a pump. The cream cup comes with a little spatula and it's pretty easy to use. Good luck finding one for you.


----------



## love2482 (Nov 15, 2006)

I've been using smashbox photofinish with monave AND edm...and it worked fine for me!


----------



## mjt55555 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey I saw a lot of talk about Laura Geller's Spackle and thought you might like to know you can get a sample if you oreder from Sephora......here is the link with the code. I have recieved a sample....and find it causes my makeup to splotch...but I may be using too much.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f47...ode-40587.html

OOOhhh another quick note...Smashbox On-The-Go Primer in the .5 oz size is on sale for $15 bucks from Sephora if you are interested in trying both you could buy this one and use the code BEAUTE33 to get the Laura Geller 1oz Spackle sample.


----------



## sheilarose (Nov 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dlwt2003* /img/forum/go_quote.gif regarding the Laura Geller is this in a pump bottle? I heard the puimp bottle was a new formulation and it was great, that the cream cup was harder to work with Hey Guys I have been telling everyone about Laura Geller SPACKLE which is a light gel primer. I have the original in a jar which takes a little more time to dry. You don't have to use alot. They have just come out with a SPACKLE pump that drys much faster and all you do is give one pump. Laura Geller is on QVC alot and she always has good deals.

You could go to her webpage too. I use her Balance and Brighten baked makeup and her other products. They do not clog pores.

Sheila Rose


----------



## CassBH (Nov 15, 2006)

OK, here's my question: I thought the purpose of using MMU was to get away from all the chemical stuff, use something directly on your face that is GOOD for your skin, and maybe even make the process a whole lot easier.

Why does there need to be an extra step os using a primer with MMU? Has anyone used their MMU and liked it just fine without a primer? I have used my YoungBlood, Jane Iredale and EDM and liked them fine without a primer, but many people on this site seem to think it is a "requirement" for a good look with MMU.

Am I wrong? Would love to hear your thoughts on this!





Cass


----------



## dlwt2003 (Nov 15, 2006)

My purpose to use mineral makeup was for the Look to start with. I always liked the look of mmu. Actually the no makeup makeup look. Anyway I did use without primer and didnt think my skin looks as good as with primer. I like my look and for me thats what it is all about. But I am 48 and have used reg makeup for almost all those years


----------



## sunny101 (Nov 15, 2006)

Wow, the Laura Geller Spackle sample from Sephora is a 1oz. size? That's a huge sample, considering the commercial one is a 2oz. jar for $22 in Canada.

What a great deal, thanks for the info.


----------



## sheilarose (Nov 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CassBH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OK, here's my question: I thought the purpose of using MMU was to get away from all the chemical stuff, use something directly on your face that is GOOD for your skin, and maybe even make the process a whole lot easier. 
Why does there need to be an extra step os using a primer with MMU? Has anyone used their MMU and liked it just fine without a primer? I have used my YoungBlood, Jane Iredale and EDM and liked them fine without a primer, but many people on this site seem to think it is a "requirement" for a good look with MMU.

Am I wrong? Would love to hear your thoughts on this!





Cass

You don't have to use a primer. The primer is like a base to smooth the skin and keep the makeup on longer. You don't even have to use as much.Primer usually has aloe and other good things in it too.

It is up to you what you want from your makeup.

Sheila Rose


----------



## LVA (Nov 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CassBH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OK, here's my question: I thought the purpose of using MMU was to get away from all the chemical stuff, use something directly on your face that is GOOD for your skin, and maybe even make the process a whole lot easier. 
Why does there need to be an extra step os using a primer with MMU? Has anyone used their MMU and liked it just fine without a primer? I have used my YoungBlood, Jane Iredale and EDM and liked them fine without a primer, but many people on this site seem to think it is a "requirement" for a good look with MMU.

Am I wrong? Would love to hear your thoughts on this!





Cass

primer is not the same as liquid foundation. It's creates a nice canvas for the MMu, (mine has spf, so also protects me from the sun) and it controls my oil and helps my Mu last longer during the day


----------



## tandcmum (Nov 16, 2006)

EDM have a new balancing dust which can be used under MMU to help even out skin, control oil etc. It contains silica so i presume it works the same as a primer


----------



## CassBH (Nov 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif primer is not the same as liquid foundation. It's creates a nice canvas for the MMu, (mine has spf, so also protects me from the sun) and it controls my oil and helps my Mu last longer during the day i
Good point...I am just shooting for less steps, not more, ya know?





But I will give it a shot and see how I like it.

Also, since you are an EDM girl, can you tell me what the differnece is b/t semi-matte and intensive? I posted this but I don't think anyone answered. Specifically, is the Intensive a lot heavier coverage and does it feel a lot heavier? Is it more matte, and if so, less appropraite for skin that is sometimes dry?

Thanks!


----------



## paradoxx (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks so much, Truthseeker! I checked out Pur minerals website and it looks like exactly what I've been looking for!


----------



## LVA (Nov 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CassBH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i
Good point...I am just shooting for less steps, not more, ya know?





But I will give it a shot and see how I like it.

Also, since you are an EDM girl, can you tell me what the differnece is b/t semi-matte and intensive? I posted this but I don't think anyone answered. Specifically, is the Intensive a lot heavier coverage and does it feel a lot heavier? Is it more matte, and if so, less appropraite for skin that is sometimes dry?

Thanks!

It's not a super huge difference. But Intensive is more matte, It controls the shine better than semi-matte.


----------



## CassBH (Nov 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's not a super huge difference. But Intensive is more matte, It controls the shine better than semi-matte. I am not looking for much shine control right now, in the winter, so if there is not much difference in coverage and/or feel on the skin, sounds like Semi-Matte would be fine with me.

Have you tried Aromaleigh? Just curious what you thought of that, compared with EDM, since you really like EDM?


----------



## maryfitz24 (Nov 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *tandcmum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif EDM have a new balancing dust which can be used under MMU to help even out skin, control oil etc. It contains silica so i presume it works the same as a primer I just recently started using the EDM balancing dust as my primer. I used other primers that didn't seem to control my oilies.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 23, 2006)

cool thread. thanks for the info, all!


----------



## memaize (Nov 24, 2006)

The Aromaleigh site reccomends oils, such as Olive, almond etc. This morning I tried a little bit of Emu oil (if you can stand the smell) prior to EDM Intense formula .....and I'm surprized to say it looks really nice.


----------



## sunny101 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey Cass, you're right about getting away from all the chemicals and stuff, however, if you ever want to try something, go to your local supermarket baking aisle and pick up a bottle of "pure almond extract". It's got almond oil, glycerin (possibly to stabilize or preserve?) and water. I tried it before my Spackle and Smashbox and it was great. But you have to use a good moisturizer with it.

Paradoxx, I don't think you will like the Pur Minerals, but you might. Although that was my first and I loved it at first but now that I have my BE, I'm glad I just ordered the 4-piece MINI KIT, it has foundation, blush, mineral glow (which happens to be VERY dark and orangey) and a chisel brush. It is a good deal cuz I like the brush and the foundation enough, but the blush smelled funny ( I ordered two kits



ne in medium but it was too dark so I re-ordered the Light), anyhow they both smelled old and moldy and not fresh as was the texture (I had to use my nail to scratch some off so I could apply the brush to it).

why don't you try the original glo, I think that would be the prettiest in winter when you're face is already starting to get dry. A little glow goes a long way, Cass

Originally Posted by *memaize* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The Aromaleigh site reccomends oils, such as Olive, almond etc. This morning I tried a little bit of Emu oil (if you can stand the smell) prior to EDM Intense formula .....and I'm surprized to say it looks really nice. Actually, I've seen quite a few sites that are recommending EMU oil, what's up with that? Wouldn't it be too oily?


----------



## AverysMom (Nov 24, 2006)

Memaize - where did you get your Emu Oil? I love it and have bought it several times and it never has a smell. It's listed as 100% Australian Emu Oil and should be non odorous and creamy white to pale yellow. I absolutely love this stuff!! It's not too oily. I put it on and wait about 5 minutes before applying my MMU and I have acne proned skin and never thought I'd be able to use oil on my face.


----------



## senglarz (Nov 25, 2006)

I have been using Monistat anti-chafing gel for about a year. My skin feels like silk and my mineral makeup goes on beautifully! I have tried makeup primer from Philosophy, Smash Box and Bare Essentials. I'll take the $6.00 tube of Monistat get in a heartbeat!


----------



## memaize (Nov 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *AverysMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Memaize - where did you get your Emu Oil? I love it and have bought it several times and it never has a smell. It's listed as 100% Australian Emu Oil and should be non odorous and creamy white to pale yellow. I absolutely love this stuff!! It's not too oily. I put it on and wait about 5 minutes before applying my MMU and I have acne proned skin and never thought I'd be able to use oil on my face. I bought my emu oil from Dr. Emu. The smell makes me ill! But earlier today I ordered some thru Belle Saison which is deodorized so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## AverysMom (Nov 25, 2006)

Dr. Emu? Funny. I've used Emu Oil for a long time from different stores and never had any that smelled. I did read a while back on the Joppa Minerals message board several complaints that their Emu Oil smelled like fried chicken!!! I get mine from Aubrey Nicole minerals, here is what is says on their site about Emu Oil:

_We sell only Grade A Emu Oil, which is pale yellow, creamy and non-odorous. Our Emu Oil is painstakingly processed to assure its purity. It is derived from farm raised free range Emu birds. To insure quality, no hormones, steroids, antibiotics or animal protein is allowed in feed or is introduced by injection. NO harsh chemicals are used to refine the Emu Oil._


----------



## calico (Nov 25, 2006)

Emu is one of the best oils for penetrating deeply into the skin layers. It is great mixed with any ingredient that you want to add because it helps it absorb into your skin.


----------



## Lorrine24 (Apr 3, 2007)

Sunny:

Do you like the Spackle better than the Smashbox Primer...besides just the price?

I use Emu Oil from LongviewFarms.com - Emu Oil for Beauty, Pain Relief and Hair Loss.

I have oily skin too and this does not make it worse. I use it mostly in the winter because of dryness and it helps out a lot. Oil on oily skin...who woulda' thunk it!


----------



## newyorlatin (Apr 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *momidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I craft my own primer for my mineral makeup. It's really easy too. I use equal parts of serecite mica and silica powder to make my own primer and I put it in a sifter jar. You can get silica powder from Monave, and serecite mica from Garden of Wisdom. I have very oily skin and this works great for me. I use this primer as a finishing powder too. Now see Mommidoll you're talking "big things" A friend of mine just made a lot of her own mineral makeup and she gave some of us on MUT (already her girlfriends from way back no business venture at all in mind)a lot of stuff. Anyway she showed me Serecite from TKB and Serecite from GOW. Man what a difference! GOW's is premium grade to the max. This one makes a fantastic finishing powder. Get this. She made like 5 different finishing powders. Added some Oxides to it and this stuff is excellent.

One has Kaolin, one silk, one rice powder, and the list goes on I can't remember anyway her thread is on her about made my own HG. Sounds like you and her are on the same page with the DIY


----------



## blondie36 (Apr 3, 2007)

thanks everyone for all your help


----------



## Min (Apr 4, 2007)

I still use the lauress kick start but I also use Silica powder works great even better than the kickstart. Another bonus the silica powder is also cheap, cheap, cheap.


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 4, 2007)

I am tempted to buy all the primers everyone mentioned=)


----------



## lacolora (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm using the laura gellar spackle also and it works great! a litle does go a long way.

I bought on ebay for about $6.00 with shipping. I am going to try and bid for another although I do have alot left. It only takes a little and you do have to let it dry but it drys really fast. I noticed a huge difference using this with mineral makeup


----------



## duhmoms (Apr 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *memaize* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The Aromaleigh site reccomends oils, such as Olive, almond etc. This morning I tried a little bit of Emu oil (if you can stand the smell) prior to EDM Intense formula .....and I'm surprized to say it looks really nice.  I agree that using oil works great. I use emu oil in my night routine now, because when I used it during the day, the smell was more than i could stand. I swear by the emu oil though, It is really great for many different skin problems.


----------



## blondie36 (Apr 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Min* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I still use the lauress kick start but I also use Silica powder works great even better than the kickstart. Another bonus the silica powder is also cheap, cheap, cheap. that`s a great idea



they have 2 kinds,which one do you use?and thanks for the link


----------



## Min (Apr 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *blondie36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that`s a great idea



they have 2 kinds,which one do you use?and thanks for the link I use the Silica Microspheres its a little more trans than the other. If you use to much you can still look white though. You dont need alot to do the job.


----------



## calico (Apr 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Min* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use the Silica Microspheres its a little more trans than the other. If you use to much you can still look white though. You dont need alot to do the job. Have you ever used the silicone microspheres? Wondering what they would do differently. Anyone know?
Thanks


----------



## Min (Apr 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *calico* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have you ever used the silicone microspheres? Wondering what they would do differently. Anyone know?
Thanks

Never used them I try to stay as natural as I can. I guess it could do the same job, but maybe for different skin types. I know some people cant use silicone.


----------



## icecookies (Apr 5, 2007)

I bought some of the silica ronasperes and they are excellent!

If you want to try them please hurry cause TKB is discontinuing them. A little goes a very long way.


----------



## bunnylover (Apr 6, 2007)

i like smashbox too, but its quite costly and since im only using mineral makeup now, i decided to go with a primer from a mineral makeup company. right now im using _lumiere's perfecting primer _and i think its great. love it.


----------



## mauwong (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm new on MMU. I wanted to explore some primer for my MMU samples. I think you can get a sample of the monistat chafing relief. Sorry I am not able to post a link, but cutting and pasting the one below at the address bar should work.

monistat.com/soothingcare/request_sample_buffer


----------



## maryfitz24 (Apr 7, 2007)

I saw great reviews on another board about silica.

Min-do any other places carry the silica...preferably in a store? I went on that site to get a sample...it costs $6 for shipping a sample bag.


----------



## triol (Apr 8, 2007)

Smashbox Photofinish with the antishine-gel, but I have just ordered Eraser from Pur Luxe and I'm eager to try that and see how it holds up. My issue is large pores, and I have high expectations for Eraser (ordered the regular kind and the anti-red formula too).

Oh, and I also use the Lumene Face Makeup Base (awesome for a low-low price compared to Smashbox).


----------



## geminisc (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Calico,

Out of curiousity, where do you gets yours from?


----------



## maryfitz24 (Apr 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *maryfitz24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I saw great reviews on another board about silica. 
Min-do any other places carry the silica...preferably in a store? I went on that site to get a sample...it costs $6 for shipping a sample bag.

I just placed an order for the silica that Min suggested. I am hoping this works for me. Other primers I've tried are ok but nothing I find outstanding.


----------



## calico (Apr 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *icecookies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I bought some of the silica ronasperes and they are excellent! 
If you want to try them please hurry cause TKB is discontinuing them. A little goes a very long way.

Since you are the expert, do you like the ronasperes better than silica or the silicone microspheres? Do you know which would be better for skin with large pores?
Thanks a million

Originally Posted by *geminisc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi Calico,
Out of curiousity, where do you gets yours from?

Believe I bought some from theconservatorie, but have never used them.

Originally Posted by *triol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Smashbox Photofinish with the antishine-gel, but I have just ordered Eraser from Pur Luxe and I'm eager to try that and see how it holds up. My issue is large pores, and I have high expectations for Eraser (ordered the regular kind and the anti-red formula too).
Oh, and I also use the Lumene Face Makeup Base (awesome for a low-low price compared to Smashbox).

I am with you having the large pores in different parts of my face. Thanks for the info and let me know how the new products work for you.

Thanks


----------



## icecookies (Apr 9, 2007)

Since you are the expert, do you like the ronasperes better than silica or the silicone microspheres? Do you know which would be better for skin with large pores?

Whoa no way Calico! I'm by no means an expert at all! I'm just learning and trying. I like the Ronasperes better but the Microspheres are very good too. Also I would this be something that you will add into your foundation or are you planning on making a seperate primer?


----------



## alyssaeve (Apr 9, 2007)

I use Lumiere's perfecting primer. Here are the ingredients.

Silicone

Squalane

Coenzyme Q10

Silk Amino Acids


----------



## Gvieve (Apr 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *alyssaeve* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use Lumiere's perfecting primer. Here are the ingredients.Silicone

Squalane

Coenzyme Q10

Silk Amino Acids

Personally I love Lumiere's products. How do you like the primer? If you've used another gel primer is this one comparable to another? Thank you.


----------



## Hanamizu (Apr 10, 2007)

mm i havnt tried using a primer.. i just put on moisturizer first... does it make a big difference?


----------



## alyssaeve (Apr 10, 2007)

Gvieve-

I have tried DHC, Smashbox, Clinique Pore Minimize, Coloresciene Line Tamer and on and on. They all seem pretty much the same to me except for the Smashbox which really bothered my skin. What I like about the Lumiere primer is it only has a small list of ingredients and besides the silicone, which is in almost all primers, they are really good ingredients. It creates a really nice base for the Lumiere. I like that the Lumiere foundation is really good at minimizing pores on it's own and even better with the primer.


----------



## Heifzilla (Apr 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use Pureluxe cream eraser and it is the best primer I've ever applied on my face. Really goes on so smooth and made my pores look microscopic. Pureluxe makes mineral cosmetics so they specifically made their erasers (both cream and powder) for mineral makeup. I had to try some of this so I ordered a small jar of it. It's really reasonably priced, so if I hate it I am only out $8 and not $36


----------



## Wism (Apr 18, 2007)

I' have a small sample of Smashbox I have been wanting to try, the other primers are tempting too, but I might as well try this one since I have it lying around.... my question is how much primer do I apply? Im thinking about the size of a pencil eraser, or is that to much? How much do you apply?


----------



## ciggz (Apr 18, 2007)

i just ordered "Premiere Puss" Primer Powder. i didnt try cream primers because i wanted to see what a 100% mineral powder can do. i use mac prep+prime rite now

Originally Posted by *alyssaeve* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use Lumiere's perfecting primer. Here are the ingredients.Silicone

Squalane

Coenzyme Q10

Silk Amino Acids

that sounds tempting. imay have to try this when i run out of the huge tub of meow primer


----------



## geminisc (Apr 18, 2007)

I just tried using some rice bran oil underneath my mmu today. it seems to work great. my face looks flawless - much more so than when I was using plain ol moisturiser underneath.

the mmu just seemed to smooth on much easier.


----------



## ciggz (Apr 19, 2007)

where do u get rice bran oil


----------



## geminisc (Apr 19, 2007)

You can get it from Garden of Wisdom very cheaply. http://www.gardenofwisdom.com/home.html

But I got mine from the local supermarket in the oils section.


----------



## calico (Apr 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *geminisc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You can get it from Garden of Wisdom very cheaply. http://www.gardenofwisdom.com/home.html
But I got mine from the local supermarket in the oils section.

I have looked at every supermarket in the area and can't find rice bran oil. Anyone in the USA see it in a supermarket? I even tried several Asian markets.


----------



## geminisc (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh. That's no good. However, I've been having a discussion with someone on MMM about Rice Bran Oil, and she reckons that the supermarket stuff isn't as good as the natural stuff. I didn't know this! Apparently supermarket/cooking rice bran oil has been chemically processed =S

So maybe you might want to try GoW?

Here is the thread I'm referring to in case you might want to have a read.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/ext.php?ref=http://forums.delphiforums.com/mineralmania/messages?msg=12325.14


----------



## calico (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks geminisc,

I will check out the thread. I did hear something about refined vs not refined and cold-pressed or expeller processed. I was told to get refined cold pressed. Now I'll check the thread,

Thanks again


----------



## geminisc (Apr 20, 2007)

No problem. Good luck!

After reading the thread, I am unsure if I want to stay with the supermarket brand. So we shall see. I might go back to oils when my GoW order comes in. In the meantime, my primer from Jen (Camellia Rose Primer) arrived in the mail today.

Guess what I'll be doing tonight? *wicked gleam in eye*


----------



## stashblaster (Apr 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Wism* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I' have a small sample of Smashbox I have been wanting to try, the other primers are tempting too, but I might as well try this one since I have it lying around.... my question is how much primer do I apply? Im thinking about the size of a pencil eraser, or is that to much? How much do you apply? I'm thinking that a pencil eraser size would be too much. It may depend on if you have oily skin or not. I use maybe half of that amount for the Smashbox. I don't want my skin to feel like I have a layer of petroleum jelly on my face at the end of the day so I keep it light. I also have the Meow primer. I lightly dust this on top of the Smashbox to help with the oily skin. My daughter can't handle the Meow primer though.


----------



## calico (Apr 20, 2007)

Please be sure to post about your results with Jen's primer. I'm interested to know how you like it.

Thanks


----------



## ciggz (Apr 20, 2007)

I've ordered the lumiere perfecting primer cuz the ing. are natural enough. im still waiting for my tub ' meow puss primer



teehee


----------



## sgoofi (Apr 24, 2007)

Has anyone considered using aloe vera gel/oil as a primer? I heard that this may be considered as a primer, and since I'm on a budget, it's much cheaper for me to get aloe vera gel than buy a cosmetic primer.


----------



## Heifzilla (Apr 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sgoofi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Has anyone considered using aloe vera gel/oil as a primer? I heard that this may be considered as a primer, and since I'm on a budget, it's much cheaper for me to get aloe vera gel than buy a cosmetic primer. Honestly, if you're on a budget, you really can't beat the Monistat stuff. It's around $6.50 a tube and you get a lot of product for the money.


----------



## sunny101 (Apr 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use Pureluxe cream eraser and it is the best primer I've ever applied on my face. Really goes on so smooth and made my pores look microscopic. Pureluxe makes mineral cosmetics so they specifically made their erasers (both cream and powder) for mineral makeup. Periwinkle, have you ever tried the Smashbox photofinish primer? Just wondering how it compares w/ the Pureluxe cream eraser...is the cream eraser much better than the Smashbox? I kinda want to try a new primer, I like the Smashbox but just wonder if there's anything better out there...thanks.


----------



## sgoofi (Apr 24, 2007)

_Honestly, if you're on a budget, you really can't beat the Monistat stuff. It's around $6.50 a tube and you get a lot of product for the money._

I don't really want to consider Monistat, because I'm trying to go towards more natural ingredients. Anyone else know about using aloe vera as a primer?


----------



## nikkiz. (Apr 25, 2007)

i've been using aloe vera (Jasons) the past couple of weeks as a primer for my very oily skin. It's very light and not greasy just make sure you let it dry well before applying your mmu. It doesn't break me out and somehow makes the mmu last longer. HTH.


----------



## _natty (Apr 25, 2007)

im bidding for some Laura Geller Speckle Primer at the moment after reading the reviews on here.

im new to MMU &amp; didnt realise a primer was needed, so i'll se how i go!

i looked up the Monistat gel &amp; it came up with "intimate" gel - is that what you guys are talking about?


----------



## faux mccoy (Apr 25, 2007)

i have tried jane iredale's mineral primer, but was unimpressed. it seemed more appropriate for people with oily skin, which is not me. i did want a primer to help make pores look smaller and to that extent this product worked somewhat. i did not like the way the minerals sat on the primer though and was ultimately disappointed.

in general, i think that silicone based primers (smashbox, monistat etc.) do not work well with mineral foundations. the non silicone bases work better -- like mercier or nars, but the naturalness is defeated. tough call ~

f.


----------



## Min (Apr 25, 2007)

Just an FYI if any of you are interested in trying the Monistat gel I have a tube I tired once &amp; like my silica powder better. First person to PM me I will send it to them I dont wanna waste the money by throwing it away Id rather someone else be able to use it.


----------



## emmylynn (Apr 25, 2007)

I use Aloe Gel as my primer. It works really well and is all natural.


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *geminisc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No problem. Good luck! 
After reading the thread, I am unsure if I want to stay with the supermarket brand. So we shall see. I might go back to oils when my GoW order comes in. In the meantime, my primer from Jen (Camellia Rose Primer) arrived in the mail today.

Guess what I'll be doing tonight? *wicked gleam in eye*

Hey there, geminisc!
I'm in Brisbane and I was wondering if you could give me an idea of GoW's S&amp;H charges. By the way, I've been enjoying your Vox blog and your posts on MMM.


----------



## deermere (May 2, 2007)

I found that MMU goes on better without a primer. You just need a good moisturiser. I tried rosehip oil with essential oils before MMU and it did a really good job. Of course my purpose of using rosehip oil is not as a primer.


----------



## geminisc (May 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sat-chit-ananda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey there, geminisc!
I'm in Brisbane and I was wondering if you could give me an idea of GoW's S&amp;H charges. By the way, I've been enjoying your Vox blog and your posts on MMM.





Hi there! Markey's great. I made a HUUUUUGE order, and spoke to Markey about it, and she was nice enough to offer me surface mail. This means that it'll be 2 months before it arrives, but it only cost me $10. For airmail it went up to about $20-$30 depending on which type of airmail I wanted (2-3 day service, 4-7 day service etc) 
I don't really mind waiting, so it's no big deal. Basically Markey will try to accomodate and get you the best shipping deal possible, but it's best to talk to you herself, because I don't know what you're ordering. Myself, I was ordering lots of oils just in the small sizes, waxes and butters and a hydrosol. it all came up to about $100 give or take. But it's so easy to go crazy on there..


----------



## Hoozey (May 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *geminisc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi there! Markey's great. I made a HUUUUUGE order, and spoke to Markey about it, and she was nice enough to offer me surface mail. This means that it'll be 2 months before it arrives, but it only cost me $10. For airmail it went up to about $20-$30 depending on which type of airmail I wanted (2-3 day service, 4-7 day service etc) 
I don't really mind waiting, so it's no big deal. Basically Markey will try to accomodate and get you the best shipping deal possible, but it's best to talk to you herself, because I don't know what you're ordering. Myself, I was ordering lots of oils just in the small sizes, waxes and butters and a hydrosol. it all came up to about $100 give or take. But it's so easy to go crazy on there..





Ain't that the truth- I spent about the same on various oils and could have easily spent more there!


----------



## sunny101 (May 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Lorrine24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sunny:
Do you like the Spackle better than the Smashbox Primer...besides just the price?

I use Emu Oil from LongviewFarms.com - Emu Oil for Beauty, Pain Relief and Hair Loss.

I have oily skin too and this does not make it worse. I use it mostly in the winter because of dryness and it helps out a lot. Oil on oily skin...who woulda' thunk it!

Hi Lorrine, I actually feel differently about the Spackle now...and no, I like the Smashbox way better. I just opened my 3rd bottle of Smashbox this morning, I pre-order this stuff so I'm never w/out it now. The Spackle takes too long to dry and I'm very impatient so many times I'll find myself buffing in my mu and it'll be streaky and nasty. The Smashbox seems to make a better canvas so my mu glides on nicely.I know you probably asked this like last year, so I'm sorry it took so long.


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *geminisc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi there! Markey's great. I made a HUUUUUGE order, and spoke to Markey about it, and she was nice enough to offer me surface mail. This means that it'll be 2 months before it arrives, but it only cost me $10. For airmail it went up to about $20-$30 depending on which type of airmail I wanted (2-3 day service, 4-7 day service etc) 
I don't really mind waiting, so it's no big deal. Basically Markey will try to accomodate and get you the best shipping deal possible, but it's best to talk to you herself, because I don't know what you're ordering. Myself, I was ordering lots of oils just in the small sizes, waxes and butters and a hydrosol. it all came up to about $100 give or take. But it's so easy to go crazy on there..





Gee, I wasn't thinking of ordering that much stuff but it's certainly good to know that Markey is very flexible and accomodating with shipping options. Surface mail sounds good to me too, especially for small orders. Thanks for your helpful info. I appreciate your prompt response!


----------



## geminisc (May 3, 2007)

LOL

i never planned to buy that much either... it just happened. =S


----------



## le_tink (May 3, 2007)

I have tried sooo many primers... Mac, Becca, Joey, Smashbox and the list goes on, however I recently bought the Smashbox w/ sunscreen and line diffusers... I'm hooked.


----------



## aimeeb212 (May 3, 2007)

I have oily/acne prone skin and I've used LORAC's aquaPRIME Oil-Free Makeup Primer under my liquid and MMU and find it works great.


----------



## amethystangel (May 6, 2007)

I want to make my own mineral foundation primer... Can I use Almond Oil, Pomegranate Seed Oil, CoQ-10 and Soy protein. Would this work?


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 9, 2007)

Monistat's Soothing Care powder-gel is an AMAZING primer! It works like a dream with MMU!!!


----------



## Min (May 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *amethystangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I want to make my own mineral foundation primer... Can I use Almond Oil, Pomegranate Seed Oil, CoQ-10 and Soy protein. Would this work? I just use silica powder. Its very cheap &amp; no mixing required


----------



## LizaOZ (May 10, 2007)

Hi all, first post here and long time stalker! Is it okay to wear zinc sunscreen under mineral makeup? Everytime I do the mineral powder ends up looking abit mottled and uneven. What am I doing wrong? I use Jane Iredale and have bought ID before as I thought maybe the formulation will be different but doesn't appear to be. I use the brush from the range as well. Any tips? Thanks!!


----------



## amethystangel (May 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Min* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just use silica powder. Its very cheap &amp; no mixing required



I have dry-ish skin... it gets flaky around the nose and lip areas.


----------



## KimC2005 (May 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sat-chit-ananda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Monistat's Soothing Care powder-gel is an AMAZING primer! It works like a dream with MMU!!! I love it! I have been using it with EDM and it helps the MMU to go on so smoothly. I hate using MMU w/ out it ..


----------



## IslandGirl725 (May 10, 2007)

Hmmm... I, too, was using just a moisturizer but after reading all these posts, I think I'm gonna try the Pureluxe or the Lumiere.

Thanks for all the info!!!





Deb


----------



## fickledpink (May 10, 2007)

Does anyone know what the ingredients are in Pureluxe primers? (the cream and the powder)


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *fickledpink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Does anyone know what the ingredients are in Pureluxe primers? (the cream and the powder) *Pure Luxe Eraser (original and color correcting) Gel/Cream**
*

cyclopentasiloxane, C30-45 alykl cetearyl dimethicone crosspolymer, dimethicone, titanium dioxide, sericite, iron oxide, mica, kaolin, vitamin E and zinc oxide*Pure Luxe Powder Eraser*

tapioca starch, cornstarch, octenylbutanedioate, aluminum salt, boron nitride, lauroyl lysine, Polymethylsilsesquioxane, crushed pearl powder, zinc oxide, mica, iron oxide, sericite, titanium dioxide, kaolin, Cyclopentasiloxane Dimethicone


----------



## fickledpink (May 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sat-chit-ananda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Pure Luxe Eraser (original and color correcting) Gel/Cream**
*

cyclopentasiloxane, C30-45 alykl cetearyl dimethicone crosspolymer, dimethicone, titanium dioxide, sericite, iron oxide, mica, kaolin, vitamin E and zinc oxide*Pure Luxe Powder Eraser*

tapioca starch, cornstarch, octenylbutanedioate, aluminum salt, boron nitride, lauroyl lysine, Polymethylsilsesquioxane, crushed pearl powder, zinc oxide, mica, iron oxide, sericite, titanium dioxide, kaolin, Cyclopentasiloxane Dimethicone









Thank you Christina


----------



## any (May 10, 2007)

I just use BE mineral veil or EDM finishing dust before the foundation for days when i wanna look perfect



reduces the pores and makes me look like a doll!

Normally I use only foundation because i donÂ´t want to look too matte or dry....


----------



## snowjesh (Jun 1, 2007)

i use A.N. silk rice powder


----------



## Bubblesinc (Jun 3, 2007)

Yep I too use my finishing powder when i remember LOL


----------



## avesoriano (Aug 17, 2007)

any reviews on camelia rose primer?


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *avesoriano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif any reviews on camelia rose primer? I just ordered it a few days ago. Let's see when it gets here.



I've read it's very good!


----------



## avesoriano (Aug 17, 2007)

i read that she is taking a leave since she is going to give birth soon... hope she can still accomodate me.... whats the best primer for large pores?


----------



## Apple8 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Sat-Chit,

Are you still around? I'd like to know where you buy the monistat soothing gel since you mentioned it is not available in Oz. Thanks.


----------



## winnipb (Aug 18, 2007)

Bare Minerals has a new primer that is nice.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Aug 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *avesoriano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif any reviews on camelia rose primer? The camellia rose primer (skin smoothing primer) is my favorite. I've tried BE's, smashbox, Lumiere, Pure Luxe Eraser, Monistat (and probably a few others) but CR skin smoothing primer is the best (IMHO). When I put it on, my skin feels like glass. It is very smooth. My mineral makeup lasts all day (meow) with no issues at all (no oily or greasy feel to it). Best of all, it has never irritated my sensitive, acne prone skin (while some of the others have). 
Let us know what you think of the primer after you've had a chance to try it.


----------



## winnipb (Aug 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *maryfitz24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The camellia rose primer (skin smoothing primer) is my favorite. I've tried BE's, smashbox, Lumiere, Pure Luxe Eraser, Monistat (and probably a few others) but CR skin smoothing primer is the best (IMHO). When I put it on, my skin feels like glass. It is very smooth. My mineral makeup lasts all day (meow) with no issues at all (no oily or greasy feel to it). Best of all, it has never irritated my sensitive, acne prone skin (while some of the others have). 
Let us know what you think of the primer after you've had a chance to try it.

Where can I find Camellia Rose Primer?


----------



## maryfitz24 (Aug 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *winnipb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Where can I find Camellia Rose Primer? Go to her website at Camellia Rose Home. I think that is the link. If not, go to google and type in camellia-rose and skincare. It should be the first one. Let me know if you have any problems finding it.
I saw on her website that she will be closing in a few weeks to prepare for the birth of her baby. I think I will order the primer again (even though I have some) so I am not without it.

Good luck. I really think you will love it! I'd love to hear your feedback once you try it.


----------



## zarine (Aug 19, 2007)

I have tried both Aubrey Nicole and Camellia Rose primers: they are both excellent for prolonging coverage and do not break me out. I prefer the Aubrey Nicole as I find it more hydrating but the Camellia Rose has a lovely scent.


----------



## avesoriano (Aug 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *janetsbreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i use plain old monistat anti-chafing gel and it works great with my mmu where can you buy this? is it comparable to mac and camelia rose?


----------



## allyoop (Aug 21, 2007)

Home

click makeup

Haven't tried it, looks soothing.

drugstore.com - online pharmacy &amp; drugstore, prescriptions filled

I don't remember if this was where I read it, but also Mary Kay after sun is similar in ingredients.

Last night was the first time I ever used an egg yolk mask and I have to say, nothing tightened pores like that did! I am amazed and wish I had gotten over the yuk factor years ago!


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 21, 2007)

She just sent me the invoice for the shipping and it's going to ship today or tomorrow so I'll update when it gets here. I also ordered a flat top, let's see how that goes too



.


----------



## avesoriano (Aug 22, 2007)

3 primers i want to try( because im hearing a lot of good reviews from my friends)

1. camelia rose

2. pure luxe eraser

3. oil at bay

....can i buy that monistat online?


----------



## allyoop (Aug 22, 2007)

de ja vu

Monistat here drugstore.com - online pharmacy &amp; drugstore, prescriptions filled

Monistat anti-chafing gel (there are other anti-chafing gels with the same ingredients) and Mary Kay sun-replenishing gel - both available on Ebay. eBay - New &amp; used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods &amp; more at low prices


----------



## togal (Aug 23, 2007)

I just received by Aubrey Nicole Oil Control powder. Can I also use this powder as a finishing powder too or is this not a good idea? Would it be overkill??

I can't wait to try this tomorrow morning because it's supposed to be very hot and humid. The ultimate test.


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 23, 2007)

Aww OHD that sucks, I wanted to try that primer because I keep hearing how good it is. Do you have oily skin? Maybe it's that, I have oily skin too so I'd rather not try it. I have an order coming on the Camellia one, can't wait to try it.


----------



## Apple8 (Aug 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My skin was once TERRIBLY oily, but now it's dried out after using Murad...but I guess it's recovering much more than I thought. lol I did look oily and I haven't seen that in a while now. AND I even used Aubrey Nicole's Rice powder finishing powder. 
I guess the good news is my face is making a full recovery from the dryness caused by Murad....but I would be happier with "normal" versus back to oily. Guess I just can't win, huh? lol Or maybe I should use less of my Bio/Emu oil combo moisturizer. I'll try that tomorrow and see if it makes a difference. I've ruled everything else out. &lt;shrugs&gt; I sure hope this is it, b/c I was so excited about it. Though I can say that even when using my bio/emu oil combo moisturizer my BE primer kept my MMU on my face all day long.

I don't think any primer/lotion can keep the oil entirely off your face the whole day. When I have make up on, I have to use my papier poudre as soon as my face gets shiny. If it gets ultra oily when I blot, the foundation will run and look cakey on the t zone after I use the paper powder. I am rather sick of making sure I don't forget to blot , even so during the later part of the day you can see the powder building up. Therefore I am trialling less makeup, just concealers and eraser and tinted finishing powder. When I have to use the paper blotters, I think I will look fresher this way.

Blotting also prevents acne for me when I used MU.

One more reason is I look horrible in phtos with the T Dioxide in the foundation. Waiting for my samples now to make my own finishing powder and bronzer shader.

Some two way cake will absorb the oil much better and look better with the powdered blotters. For blotters I prefer the powdered ones. Been using them the last 20 yrs.

I also feel it is not wise to layer stuffs on the face to prevent the oil from coming out as that would cause cystic acne and bad skin.


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 24, 2007)

I hope it works this time OHD!


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey OHD, how was it? Did it work this time?

I received my order of Camellia Rose! The flat top is super soft and she tossed in a cute bar of soap as an extra! I haven't used it yet but I can't wait. I also received my primer, it is very lightweight and feels sooo good on my skin! I'm not using it with MMU because my foundations haven't arrived yet so I'm using it today with MAC Studio Fix Powder. My skin looks and feels very smooth, I love it! but I want to try it with MMU to give a real review about staying power.


----------



## Apple8 (Aug 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm glad your order arrived and you are happy with it! I can't report such happiness.



Without the emu/bio oil combo my MMU didn't run off my face like before, but it was cakey looking at the end of the day and it melted in "some" spots. &lt;sigh&gt; I should've taken it back today, but I forgot. 
Next, I'm going to try either Laura Mercier's Oil Free primer or Make Up For Ever Mat Velvet Primer. I've read great things about both of these in regard t oily skin, but for some reason I'm leaning toward the latter. Mainly b/c in my current Sephora catalog it indicates that it comes in 16 shades so I'm thinking it may give me a head start on evening my skin tone, which "may" cut back on a layer of MMU. I don't know...I guess we'll see. I'll keep you posted.

Ohd, I hope the next one you try works. I am waiting for PL's eraser. Fingers crossed.
How do you find the emu oil on your oily skin? I know it's to treat acne but it's an oil so I am hesitant in using it. Do you like it, no breakouts?

I love shopping for samples to try with mineral sites as they list their ingredients. Being oily , I avoid most products with oils as their major ingre.


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 26, 2007)

Aww that's too bad OHD. Take it back and get one of the others, I haven't tried them I don't have a Sephora but they may work better! I think I won't be using the Camellia Rose daily, it made my skin look and feel really smooth but my skin feels oilier faster, maybe I used too much. Gotta try again with less product and MMU foundation instead of Studio Fix, I love the finish of the primer though.


----------



## Apple8 (Aug 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aww that's too bad OHD. Take it back and get one of the others, I haven't tried them I don't have a Sephora but they may work better! I think I won't be using the Camellia Rose daily, it made my skin look and feel really smooth but my skin feels oilier faster, maybe I used too much. Gotta try again with less product and MMU foundation instead of Studio Fix, I love the finish of the primer though. Yes, the oils she uses in it worries me, which is why I haven't ordered a jar. Now you say it makes your face oily, maybe it is not too suitable for our skin type.


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 26, 2007)

Lol, yeah I hope hahaha.

Originally Posted by *Apple8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes, the oils she uses in it worries me, which is why I haven't ordered a jar. Now you say it makes your face oily, maybe it is not too suitable for our skin type. Yeah but I think the studio fix didn't help at all because my face felt kind of the same kind of oily as when I used the Studio Fix alone so it could be that too. When my MMU arrives, Jesus I hope it's soon lol, I'll be posting again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## katnahat (Aug 26, 2007)

I just found a primer at CVS yesterday. It's simply called "Foundation Primer". It's something new. They don't even have it on their website. It's almost the same ingredients as Pure Luxe Eraser. It's a bit thinner but looks exactly like it. It is 26.6 ml for $9.99. I'm going to try it today.

I'll let ya'll know what happens!


----------



## allyoop (Aug 26, 2007)

Who manufactures it? (The 'foundation primer')


----------



## jangmi (Aug 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *katnahat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just found a primer at CVS yesterday. It's simply called "Foundation Primer". It's something new. They don't even have it on their website. It's almost the same ingredients as Pure Luxe Eraser. It's a bit thinner but looks exactly like it. It is 26.6 ml for $9.99. I'm going to try it today.
I'll let ya'll know what happens!





Oooh, Kat! Can't wait! Do let us know how it goes. I tried looking for Monistat at walmart, but couldn't find it. Where do they store it? lol


----------



## avesoriano (Aug 27, 2007)

was just wondering are all primer silicone base? if not what are the others made of?


----------



## enyadoresme (Aug 27, 2007)

i didn't know mmu had primers wow


----------



## seymour5000 (Aug 27, 2007)

I bought mac studio primer and hated it. it caused me to break out. It looked great but not after a few days of break outs!!

I've been using BE prime time and love it. haven't had any breakout issues and it does help the make go on with better coverage and zero breakouts.

after reading this thread, i'm going to try philosophy photo finish.


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 27, 2007)

Yay OHD, glad it worked for you!


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks girl! I'm going to try my primer again when my MMU comes and I'll post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh btw I ordered some supplies from TKB trading and made my own primer and finishing powder a while ago. I haven't been able to use the primer with MMU but I use it alone and it's the only thing that keeps me from getting oily the whole day and it's just two parts kaolin clay one part silica. I don't know how it will work with MMU but it's quite strong IMO, the kaolin is very drying so it helps. I also made a finishing powder with rice powder, silk powder and sericite. When my MMU foundation arrives I'll update about both primers, the one I did and the one from Camellia Rose ;P


----------



## katnahat (Aug 29, 2007)

Here is my review of *AIRBRUSH* *PRIMER*.







First, the general information:


Sold at CVS. In store only, not on website yet.
Cost: $9.99
Amount of product: 26.6 ml
Same ingredients as Pure Luxe Eraser, plus a few extra.
The consistency is thinner than Eraser.
I tried this product on Monday. I used the same application technique as I use with Eraser.
I only use primers to blur my pores and lines. I apply it to my forehead and the area on each side of my nose.

It's a silky soft, thinner version of Eraser (IMO). It made my face very silky soft. It dries quickly. The product blurred my pores and lines much more than Eraser. The blurring effect lasts longer with this product than with Eraser.

My MMU stayed on all day. I didn't have any color change or caking. I only had the regular end-of-day shine. I even spent half the day in the warehouse, which is HOT (high 90's). Even with my heat induced shine, my pores and lines were still blurred after 9 hours at work. I went out that evening. To get ready I just did a touch up with some Champagne Corrector **New product I'm trying from AN*** and put on a dab more primer on my forehead. My MMU looked like I just put it on!





I did NOT have a breakout after the Monday application. I will know for sure after a couple more applications. I doubt I will breakout, because I usually breakout the next day if my skin doesn't like something. So far so good!

I will try it a few more times to verify ALL results, but I think I have found my new HG primer.


----------



## allyoop (Aug 29, 2007)

Thank you Kat! much appreciated !


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 29, 2007)

Great review Kat! Too bad there's no CVS where I live.


----------



## katnahat (Aug 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif w00t w00t! Thanks Kat! Guess where I'm going tomorrow?



lol!





It's a big tube too, compared to the 10 ml of Eraser.

Let me know what you think.

Apply it with the same patting technique used with Eraser.


----------



## blondie36 (Aug 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *katnahat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol!




It's a big tube too, compared to the 10 ml of Eraser.

Let me know what you think.

Apply it with the same patting technique used with Eraser.





thanks for sharing,please keep us updated if any breakouts


----------



## katnahat (Aug 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just wanted to share that I went by CVS and bought the Airbrush Primer. I'm very excited about the possibilities! I'll let you know how after I use it tomorrow. Yay!
I can't wait to hear how it works for you.





*UPDATE:*

I've used the Airbrush Primer Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday (today). I have NOT had a breakout as of today at 9:09pm.


----------



## blondie36 (Aug 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *katnahat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yay!
I can't wait to hear how it works for you.





*UPDATE:*

I've used the Airbrush Primer Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday (today). I have NOT had a breakout as of today at 9:09pm.





thanks for the update



i bought it today too,so i will also give my update soon!


----------



## agatapas (Aug 30, 2007)

Unfortunately we do not have CVS here and I would really like some nice and affordable primer.

I got smashbox photofinish primer samples from sephora, and to tell the truth I do not see any specific difference between using smashbox and sephora standard base, which is about 10 $ per 30 ml.

I'm also using mac prep &amp; prime with spf 50 and this one works really nice, especially with meow oily skin primer and their setting top coat powder.

However my skin is very overdried now so I have to use tones of layers before I put my makeup. My skin is oily, but I overdried it with retinoids, and it tends to peel.

So after washing my face, I use a very hydrating light cream, than the hydrating matyfying cream, after that the AN primer with squalane, and as the final base mac prep &amp; prime. I also use some Meow oily skin primer sometimes on the top of my mac.

But I was told in the mac shop that they are discontinouning their primer with spf 50.



and this is really bad news for me.


----------



## katnahat (Aug 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am THRILLED with the CVS Airbrush Primer!



I used it differently than I typically use Eraser. I use Eraser just to hide my pores, but I decided to go ahead and use this as a full on primer and see how it performs. Well, let me say that I'm taking my $45 Make Up Forever primer back to Sephora baby! This stuff rocks! It's great! IT doesn't even claim to keep you matte, but it DOES! I came home on my lunch break to walk my dog and it was hot out. I was sweating and just knew that I looked like an oil slick. Came in the house, looked in the mirror...yep, there was perspiration on my brow but guess what???? NO SHINE! I know what you're saying, "She's lying!" Nope! I was shocked too. Blew me away.
After work, my daughter had tennis practice. Again HOT as Hades outside and I was sweating more than when I walked Sugar. I was shining only a bit on my cheeks, but after the sweat dried...matte. GTF out, right? Dead serious! I can't believe this stuff AND my pores are still hidden. This stuff is awesome for 10 bucks! I'm loving it! I'm going to try it again tomorrow and see if this was a fluke and then I'm going to wear the Make Up Forever Primer on Saturday for one more comparison. Now don't get me wrong I love that primer BUT why pay 45 bucks when I have a $10 that is JUST as effective! It kept the MMU on my face, my skin matte, and my pores minimized! Now THAT I like!





GREAT find kat!!! *hi five*

Woooo Hoooo!!!! Awesome! I'm so glad it worked for you.





Isn't it amazing how long the results last?!?! The super silky feel is awesome too.

The great price of $9.99 blows me away too!

I think I'm going to buy a backup tube tomorrow. I am SOLD on this stuff!


----------



## katnahat (Aug 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif YES! I forgot to mention how great it feels when you put it on, really was like silk! And you can't beat the price! I'm tempted to buy about 10 tubes! I'm scared that CVS will discontinue it when I'm not looking.



That is a good point about having a stockpile. CVS is notorious for closing out products for no reason. They better not do it to our primer!


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 30, 2007)

Great find girls! For ten bucks it's a steal compared to Smashbox's and MUFE's. I agree you should buy backups, tons. It's not brandname and that makes me think they might just stop stocking it when they feel like it. Even though it happens with brandname stuff too.

Glad you found a winner!


----------



## Apple8 (Aug 30, 2007)

Congrats, ladies!





Can we have the ingre list please?

Thank you.


----------



## blondie36 (Aug 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Apple8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Congrats, ladies!




Can we have the ingre list please?

Thank you.

you got it




cyclomethicone,cyclopentasiloxane,dimethicone,cros spolymer,silica,tocopheryl,acetate,retinyl palmitate,c12-15 alkyl benzoate,mica,titanium dioxide,isopropyl paraben,isobutylparaben,butylparaben,bht


----------



## katnahat (Aug 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *blondie36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you got it




cyclomethicone,cyclopentasiloxane,dimethicone,cros spolymer,silica,tocopheryl,acetate,retinyl palmitate,c12-15 alkyl benzoate,mica,titanium dioxide,isopropyl paraben,isobutylparaben,butylparaben,bht

Thanks blondie36! I went to go copy them from my box and I had thrown it away.


----------



## katnahat (Aug 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love it!



I love it!



_*runs off and giggles*_
Kat, this is for you!!





Thank you!!!!!!!!!!





This is for YOU!!


----------



## Apple8 (Aug 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *blondie36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you got it




cyclomethicone,cyclopentasiloxane,dimethicone,cros spolymer,silica,tocopheryl,acetate,retinyl palmitate,c12-15 alkyl benzoate,mica,titanium dioxide,isopropyl paraben,isobutylparaben,butylparaben,bht

Cool! Thanks, Blondie.


----------



## allyoop (Aug 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *blondie36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you got it




cyclomethicone,cyclopentasiloxane,dimethicone,cros spolymer,silica,tocopheryl,acetate,retinyl palmitate,c12-15 alkyl benzoate,mica,titanium dioxide,isopropyl paraben,isobutylparaben,butylparaben,bht

Wow the first 8-9 ingredients are exactly the same as Global Godess *Upgrade Complexion Face Primer* that's $35 at Sephora!

Sephora: Global Goddess Upgrade Complexion Face Primer: Primer


----------



## keyice (Aug 31, 2007)

This is a long list of recs. There is some seriously sample-ordering soon.


----------



## lacolora (Aug 31, 2007)

Ok ladies I'm convinced I'm going to CVS right after work today and getting this stuff............I'll try and let you guys know how it compares to what I use which is the Laura Gellar Spackle.


----------



## LiLMeiMei (Aug 31, 2007)

WAHHH!! I wanna try the primer but I dont have a CVS where I live!! ::cries::


----------



## allyoop (Aug 31, 2007)

I hope my CVS is still having it's beauty sale next week. (DH called and told me, but wouldn't stop for me-

it would have cost less if he would have done it)


----------



## lacolora (Aug 31, 2007)

Ok ladies especially Katnhat.........Since nobody said what the "maker" of the airbrush primer was, I looked and looked and finally found Sally Hansen section and saw something called Airbrush Primer, but it was an small aerosol type bottle, I thought it was a tube?? Is this the wrong thing?? I didn't buy it, because I was unsure, I'm going to try and see if another CVS has it. But I wound up buying the monistat chafing gel because it was on clearance for $3.70. I figure I would try it.......Can someone tell me if this is the same thing that you guys are talking about.

Thanks.............


----------



## lacolora (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh Ok, I looked All over the place and didn't see anything, I will try my other CVS Pharmacy and see if "they" have it............Thanks now that I've seen the picture I know what to look for Thanks...........


----------



## Apple8 (Sep 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yippee! I got a prize.



Thank you!! hehe


Nice avatar Apple8! I hope the primer works well for you as well! Let us know.

Thanks, OHD. Glad that you've found a great primer.
My eraser is on its way but I think I am going to order Chanel Blanc Universel and Clinique Instant Perfector anyway. Found sasa is selling them at a great price compared to our local store and they have free shipping over $50.


----------



## lacolora (Sep 2, 2007)

Ok I found the airbrush primer at another CVS I haven't tried it yet, but will let you guys know how it works ou for me.....................


----------



## agatapas (Sep 3, 2007)

I just fell in love with the Lumiere makeup primer. My foundation lasts all day. I just have to test it more to see if it doesn't breake me out, but I hope not, while this primer is great. I would be happier if it was cheaper.


----------



## Zoe (Sep 5, 2007)

I use Everyday Minerals Silk Dust. I also like Meow Cosmetic's primer powder. I tried the Monistat but it almost repelled the minerals so that I got quite a sheer layer &amp; had trouble building on it. I do have very oily skin though, so I don't know if that possible affected it.

Lorac's Aqua Primer would be my 2nd choice if I didn't have the 2 products above.


----------



## KellyB (Sep 5, 2007)

I love my Pure Luxe Eraser....................takes such a tiny dab to do such a fabulous job.


----------



## lacolora (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok I'm totally loving the Airbrush Primer. Thanks Katnhat, for the recommendation. I used this morning and used my Lumiere with a flocked sponge and love the application. It's smooth and silky I need to try and buy a backup so I have some on hand. Thanks again!!!


----------



## camelliarose (Sep 6, 2007)

Sheikah I know this is like a week after your post, but definitely use less of the primer okay? You really don't need very much at all for your whole face.

Also have you tried doing the fighting oil with oil method?

If you want to know more just let me know..

That is if Im not off having baby, which will be ANY moment now! LOL


----------



## katnahat (Sep 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lacolora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok I'm totally loving the Airbrush Primer. Thanks Katnhat, for the recommendation. I used this morning and used my Lumiere with a flocked sponge and love the application. It's smooth and silky I need to try and buy a backup so I have some on hand. Thanks again!!! You're welcome!
I'm so glad it worked for you. It's such an awesome primer!!!


----------



## Sheikah (Sep 6, 2007)

Camellia I'm using it daily! I guess I didn't review properly when I got the hang of it. I definitely use much less, much much less than the first time lol, and it works wonders. I use on the sides of my nose and it covers my huge pores, then I pat some more over the foundation and works great!


----------



## camelliarose (Sep 6, 2007)

Sheikah I am sooo glad to hear that!!

You can also use it as an eyeshadow primer btw just the TEENSIEST little dot





A few months from now when I come back after the baby I will work on a silicone free primer (I bet that will make tons of ladies happy



)


----------



## youngkimmik (Sep 10, 2007)

this sounds retarded, but i use neutrogena sunscreen. it has to dry first though.. like any primer i guess.... anyway... i would consider using the "prime time" from bare minerals, my friend uses it and loves it. if yo ugo to sephora, just ask for a sample, they'll give u an amount to wear for a like 3 applications... saves me from returning items too...


----------



## Sheikah (Sep 10, 2007)

I use a neutrogena sunscreen too! Well I didn't intended for it to be a primer just a sunscreen lol but yeah when I'm going to school in the mornings I don't wear a primer I just don't have time for all the process lol I don't even wear foundation. I use sunscreen and some powder.


----------



## waterlily777 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone....am new here. Anyway,i have never use a primer before. But now...im using MAC Strobe Cream. as my primer for my EDM. its..so-so....but it does gives a glow healthy effect. And now,im waiting for my order. Sample of Eraser by PURE LUXE. Its very hard to get all these stuff in my country. MINERAL STUFF.


----------



## youngkimmik (Sep 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use a neutrogena sunscreen too! Well I didn't intended for it to be a primer just a sunscreen lol but yeah when I'm going to school in the mornings I don't wear a primer I just don't have time for all the process lol I don't even wear foundation. I use sunscreen and some powder. yeah... i didn't intend for it to be a primer either...!! good stuff hto huh? anyway, i wear about the same, powder and sunscreen (not in that order though! ;o) lol) sometimes i'll wear minerals, but i get lazy now that school's started... so i just do the simple stuff, let my skin breathe...



)


----------



## DDHarvey (Sep 12, 2007)

I craft my own primer similar in consistency to Smashbox's but with fewer ingredients.


----------



## Sheikah (Sep 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *youngkimmik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yeah... i didn't intend for it to be a primer either...!! good stuff hto huh? anyway, i wear about the same, powder and sunscreen (not in that order though! ;o) lol) sometimes i'll wear minerals, but i get lazy now that school's started... so i just do the simple stuff, let my skin breathe...



) Yeah I would rather sleep half an hour more lol though I always wear makeup even if just a tiny bit haha


----------



## rhumbafrapp (Sep 16, 2007)

i use silk powder as my primer. i also use oil at bay and perfect presentation by MilanMinerals. Works great. but i want to try Aubrey Nicole and Monistat just to see which is the best


----------



## coocoo4coco (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emmylynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use Aloe Gel as my primer. It works really well and is all natural. *




I'm bumping this thread because I just this weekend tried this with my EDM. Although I don't usually have a problem with rub off from this brand or any other that I use, I have to say that using aloe as a primer tremendously increased coverage and staying power of my mmu. I applied a small amount (about half a dime size) on my face. I first rubbed it between my hands and then applied it to my entire face. I didn't have to wait too long for it to dry - just 30 seconds or so. I used less foundation than I usually use (which isn't much to start with) and it just glided on and gave me that really "creamy" peaches and cream complexion. The coverage was incredible and it didn't budge ALL DAY. I just wanted to share this with those of you who have trouble with mmu lasting all day. It didn't make my skin shiny or oily, however, my face felt so smooth it was incredible. I used 100% aloe which I purchased from a local drug store - I believe the brand name of it is "Banana Boat" but I see that there are so many brands out on the market that I'm sure work just as well. Oh, make sure that it contains 100% aloe regardless of the brand that you choose and DON'T get one which containes Lidocaine - because I have one at home which does, that I remember I purchased for a sunburn. Lidocaine is a pain reliever! *
*CooCoo**



*


----------



## waterlily777 (Sep 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *rhumbafrapp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i use silk powder as my primer. i also use oil at bay and perfect presentation by MilanMinerals. Works great. but i want to try Aubrey Nicole and Monistat just to see which is the best kumustaka misss........ In your country. Do they sell any mineral makeup? if yes...please do list it out for me thanx. i mean the place. thanx.


----------



## rhumbafrapp (Sep 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *waterlily777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif kumustaka misss........ In your country. Do they sell any mineral makeup? if yes...please do list it out for me thanx. i mean the place. thanx. hi! yes MMU is being sold here, but mostly thru online/multiply shops. There are some being sold at malls, brands such as A.R., youngblood, thenatural source


----------



## waterlily777 (Sep 22, 2007)

rhumba..... can you give me the link...for online orders.


----------



## tanjls (Sep 22, 2007)

I use aloe too! But I mix it with my foundation...not apply it as a primer...it really helps my MMU go on smooth especially on days my skin seems dry or flaky


----------



## vanfujiwara (Sep 22, 2007)

I use the silk dust from EDM as a primer.

Waterlily, I'm from the Philippines too and we buy mmu mostly from online shops based in the US.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...tes-40892.html


----------



## waterlily777 (Sep 24, 2007)

Vanfu.....thanx for that info. Because i thought i can get MMU easily over there in phil.


----------



## Kristines (Sep 26, 2007)

Where do you get the Aloe Gel? Is there a product/brand that is specific for the face?

Thanks

Kris


----------



## monniej (Sep 27, 2007)

i just ordered one from mineralogie. i'm excited to see how it works.


----------



## rhumbafrapp (Sep 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *waterlily777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif rhumba..... can you give me the link...for online orders. we can order thru the online stores in US, but some do order thru other people who have CC or there are people who resells them. Is there a particular brand you want? i know a few multiply online stores which i can refer you to.


----------



## seraphim (Sep 28, 2007)

ooo I want to try using aloe gel now....Smashbox's photofinish made me break out when I used it with mmu...I used it before I got into mmu and it was fine but I think that my skin got more sensitive to other products with more chemicals now that it only comes in contact with mineral make up...


----------



## monniej (Sep 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *seraphim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ooo I want to try using aloe gel now....Smashbox's photofinish made me break out when I used it with mmu...I used it before I got into mmu and it was fine but I think that my skin got more sensitive to other products with more chemicals now that it only comes in contact with mineral make up... i'm thinking of trying just the opposite. i want to try a mineral primer under my posner makeup.


----------



## avesoriano (Sep 28, 2007)

i dont know where i have heard this but someone said that the an primers works as great as the camellia rose primer... i wonder how true... was wishing to get primers from jen but i believe she is still on leave


----------



## sheree_terry (Sep 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *rhumbafrapp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i use silk powder as my primer. i also use oil at bay and perfect presentation by MilanMinerals. Works great. but i want to try Aubrey Nicole and Monistat just to see which is the best rhumba, I am looking to order milan primers and wanted to know more about your experience with them. Please share!


----------



## rhumbafrapp (Oct 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sheree_terry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif rhumba, I am looking to order milan primers and wanted to know more about your experience with them. Please share! hi!the OAB works great for me, controls the oil really well. take note that i live in a very humid country. usually, i do sandwich method and it really minimizes the oiliness.

i have perfect presentation as well, and this one blurs the imperfections of the skin.

try to get the tinted ones, the white/original can somehow lighten the foundation


----------



## biancazentena (Oct 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *blondie36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif can anyone suggest a good primer to use with edm , ive tried mac primer but it seems like the mmu dont blend to well, or should i not use any @ all? cover fx prep n prime


----------



## babyanj (Oct 20, 2007)

i never really understood how important primers are when it comes to make up. i usually just put on moisturizer then buff in some foundation or mix them together and apply it directly. now i gotta pay attention to the primers i have and compare my days without em and my days without  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## waterlily777 (Oct 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *babyanj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i never really understood how important primers are when it comes to make up. i usually just put on moisturizer then buff in some foundation or mix them together and apply it directly. now i gotta pay attention to the primers i have and compare my days without em and my days without  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yeah same here..... i have never use primer before. im just scared it will break me out. because i have pimple skin. and also...once i use from loreal. when i wear it.....damn....i have the grey effect. i look sick....and dead..


----------



## babyanj (Oct 21, 2007)

^hmm... i've never used any other primers other than powder based primers (mineral)and pure luxe cream eraser but it hasn't done that to my skin. thing is, i just don't know if there's a big difference when i use primer or not.


----------



## AkPkNuako (Nov 12, 2007)

I use Iman's primer w/ my MMU from Milani


----------



## agatapas (Nov 12, 2007)

I use different primers, and I change them often. However the best since is smasbox photofinish with dermaxyl. I also like laura gellar spackle with moisture compound.

I recently bought smasbox photofinish lite for acne prone skin, and I think this is a hit. I use it once, so I do not have much experience with this primer, but it feels great on face.

I also use meow primer powder under my foundation to control my oilies on my oily Tzone.


----------



## amista (Nov 14, 2007)

My minerals go on much more smooth with a primer on my face. I am wondering if Cover FX Skin Prep FX is any good. I have not been able to find many reviews about it. If anybody has tried this, please let me know if it works for you.


----------



## emmylynn (Nov 18, 2007)

For those looking for a good aloe gel. I love fruit of the earth! It is cheap and clear. I have maturing oily skin and I use it both as a mmu primer, and I also mix it with pure organic coconut oil for my moisturizer. It is awesome. You can buy it in a huge pump bottle for under 5 dollars! Happy Hunting.






Emmylynn

Originally Posted by *amista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My minerals go on much more smooth with a primer on my face. I am wondering if Cover FX Skin Prep FX is any good. I have not been able to find many reviews about it. If anybody has tried this, please let me know if it works for you. I'm so glad this works for you coco! try mixing it with natural oil also as a daily moisturizer. It absorbs very quickly and makes my oily skin super soft and glowing. I use fruit of the earth aloe gel which comes in a big pump bottle and it lasts forever.Have a great day!

Emmylynn

Originally Posted by *coocoo4coco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *



I'm bumping this thread because I just this weekend tried this with my EDM. Although I don't usually have a problem with rub off from this brand or any other that I use, I have to say that using aloe as a primer tremendously increased coverage and staying power of my mmu. I applied a small amount (about half a dime size) on my face. I first rubbed it between my hands and then applied it to my entire face. I didn't have to wait too long for it to dry - just 30 seconds or so. I used less foundation than I usually use (which isn't much to start with) and it just glided on and gave me that really "creamy" peaches and cream complexion. The coverage was incredible and it didn't budge ALL DAY. I just wanted to share this with those of you who have trouble with mmu lasting all day. It didn't make my skin shiny or oily, however, my face felt so smooth it was incredible. I used 100% aloe which I purchased from a local drug store - I believe the brand name of it is "Banana Boat" but I see that there are so many brands out on the market that I'm sure work just as well. Oh, make sure that it contains 100% aloe regardless of the brand that you choose and DON'T get one which containes Lidocaine - because I have one at home which does, that I remember I purchased for a sunburn. Lidocaine is a pain reliever! *
*CooCoo**



*


----------



## pilyangkikay (Nov 20, 2007)

i use be primetime and it really helps in making mmu stay on my face longer than 3 hours becuse i have really oily skin. but in my search for a good but cheaper alternative to be primetime, i stumbled upon monistat here in mt. with monistat, i don't need to blot for at least 3 hours in very humid conditions. i'm so happy!


----------



## crystal_gale (Nov 20, 2007)

i tried BE prime time and Pure Luxe cream erasers...i prefer pure luxe for that "blurring" effect on my imperfections but i like BE for making my mmu stay put


----------



## lotusindigo (Nov 20, 2007)

I found that Airbrush Primer from CVS a couple days ago. I tried it yesterday. It felt very nice and silky, but I didn't get any results with my MMU that I wouldn't have gotten from using EDM's Balancing Powder as a primer. Still I think it's a good buy.

ETA: I just checked the EDM website and it seems like they've done away with their balancing powder, so it's probably good that I found this Airbrush Primer!


----------



## kmcelroy66 (Nov 24, 2007)

I use BE Prime Time primer. I used to use Smash Box photo finish, but once I found Prime Time, I never looked back.

Kim


----------



## monniej (Nov 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i just ordered one from mineralogie. i'm excited to see how it works. well, the jury is in and i love this primer. it really does make my makeup look much smoother and i don't need as much concealer when i use it. i don't have to blot as much and i've used it several days without a breakout. it's a bit pricey, but a little goes a long way!


----------



## agatapas (Nov 30, 2007)

Form me most of the primers work same way, however I have to remember to buy primers which have moistruizing properties. I like Laura Gellar two components kit - primer and the moisture compound, I also like Smashbox Photofinish with dermaxyl, Lumiere and Auberey Nicole primer.

I use high spf, so Laura Gellar is really good the moisture compound has 30 spf, and feels really nice on the face.

I also used Mac perp and prime with spf 50 - but after using probably most of it I decided I'll not buy this product again.

I also have Smasbox in lite version for acne prone skin. I tried it only once and it seems to be good primer for oily skin, however I do not have much experience with it.

I do not like Pre Luxe Eraser, makes my make up look cakey and heavy. I tried different techniques for applying it without result in fact. I need to try applying it over foundation.


----------



## jed (Dec 1, 2007)

have you tried silkpowder as a primer ? that seems to be good for dry as well as for oily skin


----------



## tonkabeane (Dec 1, 2007)

i've used mac prep + prime with my mmu as well. i've stopped using primer since i ran out but i honestly don't see much of a difference.

usually i'll just use the sandwich method: finishing powder, foundation, then finishing powder again.


----------



## impassioned (Dec 1, 2007)

My primer is Everyday Mineral's Finishing Dust. I find it controls oil very well.


----------



## charmgirl7 (Dec 10, 2007)

Is there a different pirmer for regular liquid foundation or can you use the same primer for your mmu?


----------



## charmgirl7 (Dec 12, 2007)

First of all I don't do makeup daily because it takes too much time and only looks good for about 4 hours...i like things that last. Never really used primer before although I have been thinking about it. I actually have a sample order of perfecting primer from lumiere coming soon. Then I saw this thread about Airbrush Primer from CVS and thought heck why not try it, CVS is just down the road... WOW! are all primers like this? This stuff is awsome! I only used blotting paper once ( didn't really need to). My mmu stayed in place and looked fresh all day. It did'nt even look bad after a 45min. workout. I think i'll start wearing makeup everyday now. Just hope I don't breakout from this though. Thank you so much katnhat.


----------

